# Identification needed please!



## zparky071 (14/4/16)

Good evening vapers!

So I got this little puppy today!







Anyone know what dripper this is?

It's my first dripper and just played around with it! 











What you thinks for a first build?

Keep on chasin'
Keep on vapin'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/4/16)

The name is on it.It is a Stiliare clone.

I had one about 3 years ago.Was also my first dripper.


----------



## GreenyZA (14/4/16)

Its a Stillare by Cartel Mods. Dont know if it's an authentic or clone though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zparky071 (14/4/16)

Lolz! Now that writing makes sense! I could not for the life of me make out what was written there! It's probably a clone, it has no writing on the bottom! 

Shots guys! Really appreciate it!

Keep on chasin'
Keep on vapin'


----------



## Jarred Karp (14/4/16)

Coil looks great! 

Except, I wouldn't have spaced it like that, no need to when it's on a dripper. 

But that is personal preference! Happy vaping!


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/16)

That is a stillare V1 rda


----------

